# Hive tool holders?



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Found these I think they might work.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200328823_200328823

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200328205_200328205


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

If I was to go this way I would use something from these people. You can get way stronger magnet than the ones you listed. After you use these you will no longer use anything but RARE earth magnets. How are you seeing using a magnet on your boxes or sew it into your vail/suit? And if you buy them buy more an you plan on, for you and wife,kids will find uses for them.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

You get these:
http://www.rare-earth-magnets.com/SearchResult-CategoryID-33.html

You can bolt these right to a leather belt. Works great. Its always there.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What's wrong w/ your back pocket? Don't like the propolis? I like low tech things myself. I don't need another peice of equipment to keep track of. But go ahead. It'll probably work for you.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

So a magnet is high tech? C'mon! The tool never dropped out of your pocket? The belt is great as it not only carries your hive tool but whatever else you need is right at hand. Try building a house sometime without a tool belt. Madness. Lowes sells the leather belts and you just add on a few pockets and a magnet. Good for hive staples, queens cages, etc. You can even use a tool hook for a smoker. And yeah, why get propolis and honey and slumgum inside my pockets? I run construction crews and nobody gets paid unless they have their tool belts ON. I hired some stoners one time -- nice guys -- they were going to wait till payday to buy some belts. I turn around on Wednesday and they are ripping fresh sheetrock out of a wall. Why? They had placed their tools on the framed walls and had sealed them inside. I was laughing so hard I did not fire them, but yeah, the belt will save you time and hassle. Trust me.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

I could just see myself sewing a rare earth magnet into my bee suit that's so strong that it just rips through my suit when I try to pull the hive tool away. That would be my luck. :lpf:

Out of curiosity, why not just use a string tied to the hole in the hive tool?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Someone took this idea a step further. Looks pretty handy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyYTYqIB3-Q


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Not sure what "powerful neomagnetic technology" is.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

GaSteve said:


> Someone took this idea a step further. Looks pretty handy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyYTYqIB3-Q


Now that I could go for.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

mythomane said:


> So a magnet is high tech? C'mon! The tool never dropped out of your pocket? The belt is great as it not only carries your hive tool but whatever else you need is right at hand. Try building a house sometime without a tool belt.


Working bees is not building a house. The only tools I need, when working my bees is a hive tool, a smoker and a veil. Maybe I'm doing it wrong?

"The tool never dropped out of your pocket?" Yeah, sure. And I've dropped one out of my hand too. But I don't need to do anything other than pick it up again.

The magnet is a nice and neat idea. I just don't need it. Thanks. My back pocket serves me well.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I ordered a set of the red ones to bolt to my bobcat so I cut holes in my seat. The hummer bee comes with magnets similar to those.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

"(Not sure what "powerful neomagnetic technology" is.")
Let's say what would be call a big one 2"x2"x2" can hurt you even small 3/4 rounds by 1/4 thick will give you a nasty pinch if you get between it and metal. :eek They start out at a couple of lb of pull force and go up from there. Have seen in the 20+ lb range. 
David


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

I've used something like this and found it helpful.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> What's wrong w/ your back pocket? Don't like the propolis? I like low tech things myself. I don't need another peice of equipment to keep track of. But go ahead. It'll probably work for you.


I agree with the back pocket. Then the floor of the truck so I don't rip holes in my seat!


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

my back pocket works real good also my file pocket on the side of my loggers jeans works even better I hate buying something just for the sake of doing it when I alread have some thing that works for me. but if you want a cool tool box for beekeeping look at brushymountains beekeeping tool box my wife got me one for xmas its a nuc it hold all my tools smoker too. it can hold a swarm. its cool. but for the most part I keep tools on my back pocket out of habbit for the past twenty years. I have screw drivers wrenches hive too etc hanging out my back pocket torn more seats then i care to count.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

honeydreams said:


> I hate buying something just for the sake of doing it when I alread have some thing that works for me.





honeydreams said:


> torn more seats then i care to count.



Are you SURE it's working for you all that well? Seems like there's some room for improvement there.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

"Lowes sells the leather belts and you just add on a few pockets and a magnet..... You can even use a tool hook for a smoker. "

Chances are I'd set my butt on fire.

Wayne


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Jeffzhear said:


> I agree with the back pocket. Then the floor of the truck so I don't rip holes in my seat!


Yeah, or in my case, the door pocket. But I also face the tool towards myself, so it wouldn't cut the seat anyway.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

SgtMaj said:


> Are you SURE it's working for you all that well? Seems like there's some room for improvement there.


I just forget about the tool in my backpocket.


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

in the uk we are encouraged to keep our h/tools in soda crystal solution and wash between apiaries preferably between hives to stop risk of spreading disease, so its in the hand in the bucket and in the hand for us guys


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

Hi beebreeder. Since I am across the pond, I have no clue as to what a soda crystal solution is. Would you be so kind to explain?
Thanks


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Mac
Sorry they are just soda crystals diluted in water normally used for cleaning kitchens,drains and clothes try www.dri-pak.co.uk and type in soda crystals that should give you a breakdown of the product, it is great, we wear disposable gloves and the hive tool comes out as clean as new, but stainless steel only(it corrodes mild steel) most of us use stainless anyway


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

An old time profesional BK told me one time to learn to hold hive tool at all times in right hand even when handeling hive parts. This keeps loss at minumn.

I also saw a picture of BKRS shaking bees for packages and one fellow had a large safety pin pinned to his coveralls with a long string run through the nail pull of his hive tool.

It would probable be my luck if I adoped the string process and the string caught on something and ripped  my coveralls open when I was operating on a defensive hive.

Walt


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Soda crystals between hives?! So your bees/drones/SHB do not drift in the UK? You never swap out hive components from one hive to another? You place your hands/gloves also in this soda solution? This makes no sense. From different apiaries I can understand, but from hive to hive?


----------



## btalk (Dec 10, 2010)

oops, nevermind, wrong place to post


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I wear Carhartt pants. The side pockets are great for hive tools and the pants are thick enough that bees can't sting through them.


----------

